# Small Chance for one more



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

You need a weather degree to understand Matt Notes weather blog but i have found him to be the most effective, "honest" forcaster out there. Writes great weather updates a couple of times a day on his web site. Sees a very long shot for next week but said if it did come our way we would be in for it!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I hope not.........


----------

